# Upcoming guitar library



## gregjazz (Sep 11, 2008)

Some of you may have heard of my CoreBass products. I'm now taking the concept behind the libraries to the next step and creating a guitar library. Here's a quick preview of the upcoming CoreGuitar product:

http://www.gregjazz.com/upload/distantguitar.mp3

http://www.gregjazz.com/upload/rockout.mp3

Both played live directly into the sound recorder. No keyswitches, just notes.

The spring on the pitch wheel on my keyboard is broken, so there's no tension, so forgive any out-of-tune guitar.

There's still a lot of work to be done and more articulations to sample, but I thought you'd enjoy a preview of what it sounds like already.


----------



## tmhuud (Sep 11, 2008)

SsaaaaWeeeeet. Doing a Christian Slater flick soon - (one of those small town cop flicks) these can come in very handy. Great for mock-ups!

Rock-on,


----------



## bryla (Sep 13, 2008)

Love the slides on distantguitar!!!


----------



## gregjazz (Sep 13, 2008)

bryla @ Sat Sep 13 said:


> Love the slides on distantguitar!!!



Thanks!! And the fret slide noise hasn't even been added yet--that will improve the realism of the slides.


----------



## Justus (Sep 13, 2008)

Can't believe that it's played out of the box.
Good job, gregjazz!


----------



## gregjazz (Sep 15, 2008)

Okay, the guitar is progressing really well. Here's another audio clip of it being played live into a keyboard: http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/fusionguitar.mp3

This audio clip uses the freeware AradazAmp 2 White for the distortion on the guitar.

The latest thing I've implemented is vibrato, modeled after real vibrato. And the vibrato isn't just a pitch bend either. I've even captured playing nuances such as how vibrato is wider higher on the fretboard due to less string tension.


----------



## lux (Sep 15, 2008)

really promising, Greg.


----------



## gregjazz (Sep 19, 2008)

Here's a really quick heavy metal demo of CoreGuitar: http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/heavymedal.mp3

All the guitars are CoreGuitar, the bass is CoreBass: Cherry Picked, and the drums are Addictive Drums.

The guitar is played in live through the keyboard.


----------



## Shantar (Sep 20, 2008)

This is insane! What will the price be?


----------



## Ed (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey Greg, you seem to have the best performance samples Ive ever heard. How doò‡â   …«y‡â   …«z‡â   …«{‡â   …«|‡â   …«}‡â   …«~‡â   …«‡â   …«€‡â   …«‡â   …«‚‡â   …«ƒ‡â   …«„‡â   …«…‡â   …«†‡â   …«‡‡â   …«ˆ‡â   …«‰‡â   …«Š‡â   …«‹‡â   …«Œ‡â   …«‡â   …«Ž‡â   …«‡â   …«‡â   …«‘‡â   …«’‡â   …«“‡â   …«”


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 20, 2008)

Absolutely awesome - nothing to add!


----------



## david robinson (Sep 20, 2008)

hi,
like the tones, but can it do anything but bad steve vai?
DR9.


----------



## bryla (Sep 20, 2008)

Do you think the distant guitar sound like steve vai?


----------



## david robinson (Sep 20, 2008)

hi,
no, the other one, the arps over the pedal, mainly.
it's not a swipe at the player or the samples, btw.
just that this style is OLD.
for the guys here who love guitar but actually don't play it, it might be cool.
but, i've been at it for 40odd years and i'd like to hear something a little more sophisticated, especially when one considers buying the same.
i wish him luck as we cannot have too many good gtr libs.
DR9.


----------



## gregjazz (Sep 21, 2008)

david robinson @ Sat Sep 20 said:


> like the tones, but can it do anything but bad steve vai?



Heheh, good point. As the guitar is sampled DI (direct input, so completely dry), you can apply whatever effects you want. Although I intend for the library to be capable of as many guitar styles as possible, the demos have tended to feature distortion for a few reasons--for example, the distortion brings out a lot of the tiny subtleties in the library (pick noises, etc.), and also since metal uses a lot of advanced guitar articulations I wanted to show those off, too (and it will be capable of more as I finish sampling the other articulations planned).

But I've messed around with the guitar in smooth jazz tracks with wah-wah rhythm guitar and a clean guitar lead, and it sounds great to my ears.

I will be sure to create demos in the future that show off other genres of music the guitar is capable of fitting in, so thank you for the advice!


----------



## Jackull (Sep 21, 2008)

hi greg,

these is very promising. i already own LPC & LD, both uses keyswitching & modulations key. base on what had mentioned above, it looks like this is an easier to use than lpc & ld performance wise. what guitar did you use here? i think LPC uses lesPaul & LD uses PRS. I look forward with this lib as it develops...

-jackULL


----------



## bryla (Sep 21, 2008)

What's LD?


----------



## lux (Sep 21, 2008)

Lyrical distortion


----------



## Mike Greene (Sep 21, 2008)

Wow! This sounds really good! I'm excited about this one! 8)


----------



## david robinson (Sep 21, 2008)

hi gregjazz,
i know there's quite a few very talented guitarists here, like lux.
but, for the rest of you, programming something thats realistic, and practical to perform, must be daunting.
to put you in the picture, the guitar is the equivalent to a "fretted" cello orchestrally, and yet an excellent player can play with the same agility of a violin on the higher positions, particularly on electric. one of my specialties is programming very convincing guitar parts.
DR9.


----------



## gregjazz (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi David,

I consider myself fortunate that I actually play guitar and bass. That way I have an idea about certain nuances that are important to capture in samples to make it sound more realistic.

The main issue that I'm experiencing is that when I play it through my keyboard for the demos, the note choice and licks used sound like a keyboardist--since obviously something that's comfortable to play on a keyboard is not always comfortable to play on a guitar.

Sampling is one of those things that I have passion for doing. While sampling sessions and cutting out the samples, not to mention tuning the individual samples by hand can be tedious, I really love what I do.


----------



## gregjazz (Sep 21, 2008)

I put up a quick poll, so you can vote for what sample libraries you'd like in the future:

http://www.orangetreesamples.com/poll/poll.php


----------



## david robinson (Sep 22, 2008)

gregjazz @ Sun Sep 21 said:


> Hi David,
> 
> I consider myself fortunate that I actually play guitar and bass. That way I have an idea about certain nuances that are important to capture in samples to make it sound more realistic.
> 
> ...



hi again greg,
what i do is transpose on the keys.
"easy" keys on a guitar are E, A, etc - the sharps.
to perform guitar licks on keys i transpose to C, or Eb, etc - somewhere where the "crushed" (bent) blues notes are easier to execute, without the bender.
i hear ya on the "cutting sample by hand " bit........
DR9.


----------



## gregjazz (Sep 22, 2008)

david robinson @ Mon Sep 22 said:


> hi again greg,
> what i do is transpose on the keys.
> "easy" keys on a guitar are E, A, etc - the sharps.
> to perform guitar licks on keys i transpose to C, or Eb, etc - somewhere where the "crushed" (bent) blues notes are easier to execute, without the bender.



Ah, gotcha--that's a cool tip!

My perfect pitch never lets me transpose, though... it feels so weird to play a note and hear a different note come out.


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 22, 2008)

gregjazz @ Mon Sep 22 said:


> david robinson @ Mon Sep 22 said:
> 
> 
> > hi again greg,
> ...



Greg, ain't that a btch?? I have perfect pitch as well...transposing is a nightmare.


----------



## gregjazz (Sep 23, 2008)

NYC Composer @ Mon Sep 22 said:


> gregjazz @ Mon Sep 22 said:
> 
> 
> > david robinson @ Mon Sep 22 said:
> ...



One of the worst things when I was getting my music degree was singing in choir and then having them decide on transposing the song to a different key.

Easy for anybody else, but instantly made things a lot more difficult for me, since I would have to sightread the music and then transpose it in my head.

Well, the benefits of perfect pitch are worth it though.


----------



## gregjazz (Sep 25, 2008)

Latest audio demo, featuring a variety of guitar tones: http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/coreguitar-strawberry-demo1.mp3 (http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/ ... -demo1.mp3)

All played live from the keyboard directly into a sound recorder. My pitch wheel is still out-of-order, so I can't wait to get it fixed so I can make demos which use bends (there's some scripting involved there, too).

Also, I implemented different tunings, so you can make your own guitar tuning or select a preset--besides the traditional drop D or D modal (D-A-D-G-A-D), you get other more eclectic tunings like the Robert Fripp's tuning, etc.


----------



## Ed (Sep 25, 2008)

duuuuuude. Makes me wish Ministry of Rock had these capibilities. I will be buying your library! Does it come with its own player btw?


----------



## gregjazz (Sep 25, 2008)

Ed @ Thu Sep 25 said:


> duuuuuude. Makes me wish Ministry of Rock had these capibilities. I will be buying your library! Does it come with its own player btw?



I contacted (or kontakted in this case) Native Instruments about getting the Kontakt Player included. Basically it would have to be a more expensive instrument than what I'm aiming for in order to compensate for the licensing fees.

However, if business keeps increasing as it has, I should be able to get the player included with my products in the future--which is something I'm aiming for since, while Kontakt is one of the most widely used samplers, not everyone owns it.


----------



## Ed (Sep 25, 2008)

Great thanks Greg!


----------



## gregjazz (Sep 30, 2008)

The guitar's coming together nicely. Still a few more articulations to go, but it's progressing well. Here's another test demo, played live: http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/guitarlead.mp3


----------



## Justus (Sep 30, 2008)

Very impressive!


----------



## gregjazz (Oct 3, 2008)

All the articulations have now been sampled!

Messing around with some wah and distortion: http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/distwah.mp3

Some funk rhythm guitar: http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/funkguitar.mp3

(slap bass is CoreBass - Cherry Slapped)


----------



## gregjazz (Oct 7, 2008)

CoreGuitar: Strawberry is nearing completion, so I thought I'd take the time to make another short demo: http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/popguitars.mp3

The lead guitar and background chordal guitar are both CoreGuitar. The bass is CoreBass: Cherry Picked.

And I haven't forgotten the free CoreBass loop library, either. I'm making progress on that as well.


----------



## nikolas (Oct 7, 2008)

I go offline for a few months and this is what you do?!?!?!?

Extremely impressive!

I'll catch you on AIM, Greg!  Congrats!


----------



## gregjazz (Oct 8, 2008)

Ed @ Wed Oct 08 said:


> gregjazz @ Tue Oct 07 said:
> 
> 
> > And I haven't forgotten the free CoreBass loop library, either. I'm making progress on that as well.
> ...



MIDI loops that go with the CoreBass libraries. But the Rex format thing is good to know--I like that format too, on the occasion I use loops.


----------



## Ed (Oct 9, 2008)

What ARE those drums in fact?


----------



## gregjazz (Oct 9, 2008)

Addictive Drums. My favorite. 

The title is, in fact, correct. They are addictive, and I haven't given them up for any other drum library.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 13, 2008)

AD is also my "go to."


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Oct 16, 2008)

Very impressive! Looking forward to see this in action.


----------



## gregjazz (Oct 19, 2008)

Just wanted to inform you all, I'm uploading the final product right now!


----------



## Hardy Heern (Oct 19, 2008)

Greg,

Can you say if the samples are recorded with the amp and effects built in. If not what guitar effects are you using?

I apologise if this question is uneducated! (not a guitar expert) 

Thanks 

Frank


----------



## gregjazz (Oct 19, 2008)

Hardy Heern @ Sun Oct 19 said:


> Can you say if the samples are recorded with the amp and effects built in. If not what guitar effects are you using?



The samples were all recorded directly from the guitar, so there are no effects, which means that you can use your own guitar effects and amp/cab simulation, etc.

By the way, here's the manual: http://www.orangetreesamples.com/download/CoreGuitarStrawberryUsersGuide.pdf (http://www.orangetreesamples.com/downlo ... sGuide.pdf)


----------



## gregjazz (Oct 20, 2008)

CoreGuitar: Strawberry has been released!

http://www.orangetreesamples.com/index. ... roductId=5


----------



## Hardy Heern (Oct 20, 2008)

gregjazz @ Sun Oct 19 said:


> Hardy Heern @ Sun Oct 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you say if the samples are recorded with the amp and effects built in. If not what guitar effects are you using?
> ...



Thanks for the reply Greg. Having researched Amp/Cab sims I'm considering the brand new 'Pod Farm' from Line6 which is out in the next few days. Are you using Amplitube or NI Guitar Rig, by any chance?

Finally, thanks for the link and Congratulations on the release of Strawberry.

Cheers

Frank


----------



## gregjazz (Oct 20, 2008)

Frank,

For the demos I use the light version of Revalver that comes with Sonar. I have used Amplitube a few times in the past and really like it.

Greg


----------



## re-peat (Oct 20, 2008)

Great sounding product, Greg!

_


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Greg,

Great sound - well done!

I'll be downloading later and look forward to trying this out on a job tomorrow!

Cheers,

Paul


----------

